# Welcome to the 2013 East Coast Ski/Snowboard Meet



## Mpdsnowman (Jun 25, 2012)

*Please join us for our Sixth Annual​*

*2013 East Coast Ski/Snowboard Meet**
*
*Thursday February 28th thru Tuesday March 5th 2013*






​
*Come along for our 6th year in a row as we do this meet in the most epic way possible! We have reserved the 800 and 900 blocks of slopeside condominiums (ride/ski in, ride/ski out) with everything you need!
*





​*These condominiums are located literally at the tram base (across from the moon glades) Ride/Ski in and Ride/ski out at your convenience! Take advantage of being right there and because it is **Mardi** Gras **week**, we can enjoy the events the resort has planned to the fullest. No driving worries, no loading and un loading of gear. First and last trax every day! Once we are there we are all set!*

*Package price: 
$640.00 Per Person*​*Package Includes:*
*5 nights lodging in a slopeside condominium 
6 days of Lift tickets 
6 days of full waterpark access

**Plus!**
Opening night buffet dinner (sponsored by Moe’s Southwest grill)*





*Evening mardi gras keg parties with all the beer, non-alcoholic and snacks (sponsored by Magic Hat Brewery)*
​




*And
Zico pure coconut water electrolyte beverage​*




And Much Much More!​
*Download our 2013 PDF Brochure:*
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23274091/2013 east coast meet final brochure.pdf 
*
Get in early and download the registration form now! 
*https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23274091/registration form.doc
*
Deposits*​*
Bookings start July 1, 2012. The First non refundable deposit of $200.00 per person ($500.00 for group condos) must be sent in along with the registration form.

The Second deposit of $220.00 per person is due by November 1st.
The Third and final balance of $220.00 is due by January 15th. *
(For group condos  second and third payments will be $278.50 per person)

Sound like fun? Click the videos below to see what its really like 

Lets go get some glades!


Party Time!
​

*Roster information*​
*Once we receive your completed registration form you will be added to the roster as “committed”. Once we receive your initial non refundable deposit you will be changed to “confirmed” and guaranteed your spot for the meet. 
Due to the high volume of interest particularly with the group condos I suggest you get your deposits along with the registration form in once July 1st bookings start.
*
Roster Update as of January 22, 2013
*
33 Members committed
9 Members confirmed*




*Special Events*

*Growler BIG AIR competition 2013!*

​*




Once again were going back to the rock @ green beret and take flight in our very own growler big air competition! ​*

*Demo Days*










*You want Never Summer, we got it! Thanks to Gilly’s, we will again have a selection of boards to demo during the meet. This is your opportunity to learn to ride the boards you always wanted to and get updated information!  
*​

*
**Spots are limited and you dont want to miss the most epic Ski and Snowboard meet the internet could ever conceive!!! *



*6 Years and still finding stash spots!*
​






*Check back here to this original post for more updated information as we get closer. If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask in here or pm me. *

Additional information and updagtes can be found on my facebook
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Epic-Snowboarding-Meets/154554981265185​


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey guys if you have any questions at all dont hesitate to ask in here. Some of you have come to my facebook and thats great! but dont be bashful to ask in here because other members will read it and get answers to alot of questions.

I know this is the first time the meet has been on here and believe me i am very excited to bring it to you. Theres noplace in the world like Jay and just from reading the threads over the past few months I can tell theres alot of vetran members here and many of you love jay.

If you never been, ohhh boy you cant beat this package, plus you will be skiing and riding with people who really know that place even better than many of the employees there.. Even group sales and others in the office take a day or two with some of us because we really do get em burried in the powder lol....



We even do a day trip to "big Jay" and the "dip" runs several times over the week.







So please dont be hesitant to ask. I will answer everything.
Carmen


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jun 28, 2012)

*State of the art Water Park*

This years package _includes _unlimited use of their new state of the art waterpark. If you have never been in it, It is a blast! Their normal day pass was $35.00 per day. That btw is going up soon. They dont even give discounts to pass holders except on weekdays..

Our cost per day is $12.00 and like I said you have all day and night to use it.


----------



## wtcobb (Jul 6, 2012)

How many people are needed/what is the cap for a group? Is it still the same overall price for a group condo with just the initial deposit being higher?

Thanks!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 8, 2012)

We have a total of 10 condos reserved that hold six per condo which would make the roster complete at 60. If we sold the spots out and others wanted to go group sales at Jay peak will give me first dibs on any open condos in that circle(slopeside). Right now there is a firm 36 going. Many of them signed up as soon as they left last year.

The price per person of $640.00 is the same for everyone including the people who wanted a group condo. The group condo _deposit_ is just a little higher than an individual deposit just to make it easier to secure the condo. Several condos last year wanted to come back in 2013 and be with the same people as they were with this year(Its funny, just a few months ago it was Winter lol). People really do become lifelong friends on this trip, that starts pretty quick actually.

Hopefully I answered your question and again dont hesitate to ask anything! But for the basics right now we have a 60 person roster and 10 of their best slopeside condos reserved.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 10, 2012)

Charles I received your registration form and added you to the roster.

Roster is updated (On the original post)

For those not familiar with Magic Hat Brewery they have really helped me out over the years. Based out of Burlington they have hooked us up with some real cool door prizes and certainly a great variety of beer. Of course for the evening parties we also have non alcoholic drinks too and people do bring stuff to drink they are comfortable with.

If you never been to their plant its a pretty cool place for a day trip...if you like micros.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 10, 2012)

*Big Jay*

With the help of some locals who really know the deal. There will be day trips to hike and ski/ride Big Jay. For those that do not know Big Jay is their version of Back Country (BC) where you would hike or skin your way to the summit and rip truly natural untracked powder! We generally do this twice or three times during the meet. Its a great way to get familiar with some BC skiing/riding, 










lol





We also do evening runs thru "the dip" which is the out of bounds section off timbuktu


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 10, 2012)

Where is the backpack containing BC safety gear for the dude with the green plaid jacket? Got extra layers, food, and water if things go south?

:smash:


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 11, 2012)

Ohh we beacons, shovels, radios, cell phones and all the goodies.  Thank god we never had to use anything here on the east...Theres plenty in the parties too so everyone is in check. This is a really good beginner hike it isn't like anything you would experience like utah or Berthouds pass, Co where we actually have trained dogs that go along....But it is a perfect stepping stone and introduction to BC entry. Nobody goes alone and we have several security checks along the way. We pride ourselves on safety...always have...:smile:

The whole trip takes about two hours...Big jay really isnt all that remote
















We have had our share of senarios...We limit the risk for this best we can...


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 19, 2012)

cdrakep I received your registration form and payment your all set







The roster is updated....


----------



## Nick (Jul 19, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:
			
		

> We have had our share of senarios...We limit the risk for this best we can...



Is that a motorcycle helmet?


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 19, 2012)

No thats a ski racing helmet scott had. He likes it because it does have extra cushion for blows. It was an old style type Regardless if he was skiing or riding he wears it. Its a good thing he was wearing it. That sinkhole was in powder country Utah. We ended up in a ravine rather than the road lol. We had to hike approximately two miles along the ravine river and he just simply fell thru that hole. It was about six feet deep. He put his ice claws on the tips of his  boots and was able to climb out ok..

Eventually we found the road and were able to get back to the pickup point..


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Aug 10, 2012)

Just as a quick heads up, there are a couple from here already on the roster and I just wanted to let you know look for a private email from me next week or shortly after. You will generally get 3 or 4 private emails from me with updated information.

Its still Summer time but were getting close. Forecasts for this Winter really look promising. Of course anything will be more promising  than last year.


Soon enough though...


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 10, 2012)

Well I can tell people are starting to think Winter. I have updated the roster on the initial post of this thread. Two more signed on from Ottawa. I also have a couple more confirming the group condos. If anyone has any questions dont hesitate to ask.

Were gettin there..


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 13, 2012)

*Group Condos*

Due  to the popularity of the slope side condos, we now have a "group condo"  option. The purpose of this is to secure the condo you want along with  your friends and other family members.

 Several people have been asking me how it works. I know alot of people didnt even go on a Winter excursion last year due to the historic weather we had. This year it seems people are really motivated to ride/ski or whatever your winter pleasure may be.

Below is an example of how the group condo works:

 If Dan in this example wants to book a group condo the first thing he  should do is contact the other five people he knows to verify they are  actually going.  All he has to do is fill out the registration form  which is modified to accommodate group condos. Just send that in with a  $500.00 deposit to secure the condo. If you want a ground floor you have  to specify that because those go quick. That $500.00 deposit can be  split between all six members which would be $83.00 each and should be  paid back to Dan asap.

 Now at  this point its Dan's job to secure the remaining monies from the other  five. That should be easy because once he secures the condo he doesn't  have to give me any more money until November or per our  conversations...If everyone wanted to utilize the time frame of the  payment schedule they would only have to come up with $279.00 by  November and the final payment of $279.00 in January(Assuming they paid  the $83.00 deposit back to the Dan). I would work with the Dan to verify  what if any balances on the condo are left come January.

 The  only key to this is communication. If anything it will teach you that  lol. Basically you want to make sure the other 5 are going and you have  to make sure you get all their monies (which again I dont see that being  any issue) coordinated.

 The advantages are you get to go in  the condo you want and give you the opportunity to include your friends  (be it you met at a previous meet or not) and family members.

Right now I have three group condos in progress and I think two more actively setting it up. That would mean almost half of the condos are going so if your still on the fence get in! I know this is new to this forum but I can honestly guarantee you that you will want to come again and again!

If anyone has any questions dont hesitate to ask me.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 14, 2012)

*Roster update with demographics*

I often give roster updates and demographics so people can see where people come from. I update this as we move closer into Winter. Normally I would not do this now but reaction is fast this year, it looks like a lot of people are itching to get out. You will notice the wide range of demographics. Just another reason why this truly is the most epic ski/snowboard meet the internet could ever conceive!

8 from NY/LI metro area
6 from Upstate/central/western NY
2 from VA
3 from OH
2 from NJ
2 from PA
4 from DE
3 from MA
1 from RI
1 from CT
2 from VT
2 from MD
3 from Canada
2 from London UK

Total of 41 so far. Roster has been updated..


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Oct 10, 2012)

Just as an update guys I have modified the roster on the initial post we had a few more sign up. Looks like Winter is knocking on our doorstep. If anyone has any questions dont hesitate to ask!


----------



## Nick (Oct 10, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:


> No thats a ski racing helmet scott had. He likes it because it does have extra cushion for blows. It was an old style type Regardless if he was skiing or riding he wears it. Its a good thing he was wearing it. That sinkhole was in powder country Utah. We ended up in a ravine rather than the road lol. We had to hike approximately two miles along the ravine river and he just simply fell thru that hole. It was about six feet deep. He put his ice claws on the tips of his  boots and was able to climb out ok..
> 
> Eventually we found the road and were able to get back to the pickup point..



Pretty creepy ! I wasn't sure if it was a tree well at first.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Oct 11, 2012)

Naaa those ravine sink holes will get you every time lol... The funny thing was he really didnt get wet (you can see the water running underneath him)...If anything its a good example as to why you really need to be prepared anyplace you go...


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Nov 7, 2012)

I am going to be sending a private email by the end of the week to everyone officially on the roster. I am also putting together a deal for the Wednesday night before the meet actually starts. In the past I would rent out the snowline lodge but since it sold the resort is giving me a really epic deal for just sleeping the night before. Better than anyone else will get for sure!

Keep in mind the actual pass starts that Thursday morning so for those driving in from long distances (see roster demographics) if you want first trax that morning you may want to arrive the night before (wednesday). We usually get about 16-20 members who arrive the night before.

So if your on the roster look for a private email from me. If you wish to join this meet there are still spots but we have verbal and email commitments with the forms and deposits coming in so if your thinking of going on this trip you might want to get ahold of me. 

I dont like to leave anyone out....for obvious reasons lol


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Nov 30, 2012)

*The night before*

FYI
In past years many would arrive the night before(Wednesday Night) the meet actually starts. The reasoning is you do get a full six days pass with this trip and many want first trax on the first morning of the meet. Additionally many come in for this thing from England, Germany and of course Canada and they do require the night prior arrangements.

For those of you who remember the snowline lodge well that is where we would stay. Basically I would take the whole place over, Laarz her son would help out alot lol...But this Spring Ursula sold it to Bill....I mean Jay Peak lol and they now use it for construction crews.

To accommodate those arriving on Wednesday night I have a reached an agreement with the resort that they will open certain slope side condos the night before and charge the rate I get (sleeping only). The cost will just $45.00 per person and will include pizza, wings and of course beer and soda. For any members on here who do sign up for the meet and want to arrive the night before a verbal commitment is all that is needed right now for that night. Once I get closer and have an actual count I will put it together for the resort and go from there...

There are several on here who have joined in. Look for a private email from me next week with detailed information. I will also be updating the roster on the initial post as people are sending in the forms and deposits. Funny how that correlates to snow falling lol...

Goodbye to old friends..






And hello to the new:


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 8, 2013)

As an update here I just made the first payment to the resort. As always I plan on closing the roster officially on February 1st. Right now out of the 60 spots we have 46 firm sold and 10 more signing up in the next few days. So if anyone is still interested let me know...

I plan on going to Magic Hat Brewery in the next few weeks to see what their new brews are and place the order. Moes Southwest has some new dishes coming out and we can actually preview them at the opening dinner we have at the meet. Gillys snowboard shop (pittsfield, MA) will once again bring us our NeverSummer Demo Days. Blase will have all the new boards for anyone who wants to try one.

Lol My field reporters tell me there is great snow at jay this year particularly compared to last year. Once again we have the best slopeside condos on hold so if you really want to experience Jay peak in the most epic way.....


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 16, 2013)

*Burke Mountain*






Well its official, this years lift tickets for the 2013 east coast meet are also valid for Burke Mountain for the timeframe we are there. Burke is an awesome mountain south of Jay, maybe an hour or so. It will make a great day trip for anyone who wants to experience Burke and it wont cost you anything more...

Two mountains for the price of one! Just one more reason why this is the most epic snowboard/ski meet the internet could ever conceive!

Spots are going, you might want to get in soon...


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 22, 2013)

Josh I received your registration form and added you and your 4 friends to the roster. Your condo is booked.

If anyone else is still interested we still have spots left. I plan on going to Magic hat and Jay peak early February to close out the contracts and finalize everything.

Roster on the original post is updated...

Wont be long now. The next thing you know we will be right in the thick of it lol...


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Feb 12, 2013)

At this point all spots are taken. I do have an additional list going for those interested in one or two nights while we are there. I also have an injury list going (People stay on that list to fill spots vacated due to those injured prior to the trip). If you wish to get on either one let me know. There is still two weeks left until the meet. Conditions should be epic as always. I was there yesterday and conditions were getting better by the day and we should have epic snow as always once we are there.

People on the meet are pumped and ready to go....
If they are not this outta get their blood flowin lol.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Feb 22, 2013)

As an update unfortunately everything is booked and they are sold out for that weekend so I cant take anymore. I feel bad but there is always next year. For those of you on this forum who made it your going to have an epic time. We have alot of events scheduled during the week we are there even some back country guided tours with BC mag. Im looking forward to seeing past attendees and meeting the new ones. Ive always said its the people who make this thing and they are all truly Winter Enthusiasts!

Jay has been getting pounded with snow and we should have an epic time once again. This was two days ago.






Vids, photos will follow once we are all there.


----------



## Nick (Feb 22, 2013)

Cool have fub


----------



## octopus (Feb 23, 2013)

saw this trip too late this year, looks awesome. hope to get in on this next year. pics plz


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Feb 24, 2013)

Well I wish I had more open spots but they are really booked. Normally (the past 5 years or so) Mardi Gras week started this week. They moved this year up to two weeks ago. We were there but it wasnt the same as when they would have it around now. Heck they didnt even make any posters this year of it....

But there will be a good amount of vids and pics from the meet there always is and we will put em up here. And right now true to form it looks like the snow is cooperating (knocking on wood lol), so we shall see..

But its a great trip and the people make it so.....


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 1, 2013)

Well once again for the sixth straight year we come home to this..






Great snow, its been snowing since we all got here and it looks like it stays that way until Tuesday..






We ended up with over 50 this year which was awesome. Great group, everyones working well together. They will all come out better skiers and riders for sure..


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 3, 2013)

Great weather continues. Snowed all last night and fresh trax were abound for everyone.











Looks like tomorrow is another snow filled day...


----------



## dmw (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll be at Jay the next 2 days, I'll keep a lookout for your crew. It would be cool to meet up, I'm riding alone otherwise.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome look for people wearing orange surveyors tape Lol ask them if they are in carmens group lol..






It should keep snowing,right now its not really but it should. Groomers just went by should be a great day.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is some more footage of the meet. We definitely hit the powder lottery lol....as usual..


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 7, 2013)

Here are some more photos:

I arranged for all of us to take the first tram on Friday when we got a dump the night before.





Powder was everywhere even in some ravines we know of. They definitely had a great base before we got there.





It pretty much snowed all the time we were there. It was cloudy the whole time particularly at the top.





Of course we take over the tower bar at night lol






Ill have more stuff as it floats in..


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 7, 2013)

Believe it or not it still has not lost the feel of Jay.






The groomer  turning our front yard into silk corduroy..


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 8, 2013)

The powder was awesome and it usually is this time of year. People wanted me to change dates and times over the years but honestly its the snow everyone wants and it has always provided when we are there. It was so deep in some secret spots we know (as others on here who go have their secret spots), people would get stuck in tree wells.

When that happens you can only do one thing...I call it...

Tree Fuk#n lol










Currently were still compiling injuries sustained during the week. Mostly mid to minor injuries. And its not necessarily speed that can cause injury. Fatigue, not paying attention and even simple powder chasing thru a small area can have an impact.

The first part of this clip I almost broke my neck as a result of a simple twig on a steep. Definitely had a case of whiplash. The second part almost had a snapped leg simply chasing powder and not realizing a smaller tree just thru two other trees....


----------



## baldylox (Nov 13, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


>




Aww shucks, I'm famous.  Carm, where the bloody 'ell is the current thread?


----------

